# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Barca áp dụng chế độ săn sóc đặc biệt với Messi

## huubacdo

*Đ**ộ**i ĐKVĐ Champions League cho phép C**ầ**u th**ủ** hay nh**ấ**t th**ế** gi**ớ**i đ**ượ**c t**ậ**p trung mu**ộ**n nh**ư**ng v**ẫ**n có cách đ**ể** anh chu**ẩ**n b**ị** th**ể** l**ự**c trong th**ờ**i gian ngh**ỉ** hè* *ở** Argentina.*

Suốt mười ngày sau trận đấu cuối cùng tuyển Argentina tại Copa America 2011 kết thúc (trận thua Uruguay ở tứ kết), Messi chỉ ở nhà anh tại Rosario và tận hưởng kỳ nghỉ bên gia đình mà không phải bận tâm đến việc duy trì thể lực.

Tuy nhiên, từ hôm nay, kỳ nghỉ của Messi sẽ có chút xáo trộn. Anh vẫn ở lại Rosario, nhưng phải làm việc với Juanjo Brau, chuyên gia thể lực - trị liệu được Barca cử sang Argentina nhằm giúp ngôi sao số một của họ xả bớt sức ỳ và tích lũy dần thể lực.
 [IMG]http://www1.bongda.com.vn/data/Image/2011/Thang07/26/Brau.jpg[/IMG]
<div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">Brau (phải) sẽ ra các bài tập ở mức độ vừa phải để giúp Messi tích lũy dần thể lực trong thời gian nghỉ hè ở Rosario.​</div> </div> 
Sự hiện diện của Brau ở Rosario được kỳ vọng sẽ giúp Messi đảm bảo sức khỏe để có thể hòa nhập ngay vào guồng máy của Barca khi trở lại tập trung cùng các đồng đội ở thời điểm cuối chuyến du đấu ở Mỹ.

Ngoài ra, Brau còn có nhiệm vụ săn sóc đặc biệt cho Messi khi anh dự hai trận giao hữu không chính thức sắp tới.

Ngày 28/7 này, Brau sẽ cùng Messi bay sang Chile dự trận đấu của Marcelo Salas và những người bạn, mà anh đã nhận lời từ ba tháng trước. Đến ngày 31/7, ông lại theo Messi sang Mexico nơi anh tổ chức trận giai hữu giữa đội Messi và những người bạn với đội Các ngôi sao thế giới.

Về phần Barca, thầy trò Guardiola sẽ bay sang Munich trong hôm nay để dự giải tứ hùng tranh Cup Audi (với Bayern, AC Milan và Internacionale). Khi giải này kết thúc ngày 28/7, Barca sẽ không về lại Tây Ban Nha mà bay thẳng đến Washington để bắt đầu chuyến du đấu Mỹ qua ba thành phố (Washington, Dallas và Miami).
*Tin liên quan:*
diem thi dh
bong da
bong da 24h
bóng đá 
diem chuan 2011
dap an de thi dai hoc mon sinh
diem chuan cac truong

----------

